
Show HN: Bloggi, a simple blogging platform (coming soon) - hernansartorio
https://bloggi.co/
======
Alir3z4
Good luck with the new blogging platform.

I've built one as well, it's
[https://www.gonevis.com](https://www.gonevis.com), would like to know your
opinion on it as a person that built a similar service.

------
billconan
nice, will this be open sourced ?

~~~
hernansartorio
Thanks! For now, I don't think so.

~~~
billconan
but you said "not be tied to any platform." on the landing page? Will the blog
be hosted on your platform? or it has on-premises install?

~~~
hernansartorio
Yes, but all the content will be stored in Markdown (which is highly portable
format), so you'd be able to download all your posts and switch at any time.
And by blogging on your own domain you would be the owner of your traffic and
SEO ranking (unlike writing on Medium).

